# BP question



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

I went gigging last night for the third time this year. Only gigged one fish. That makes 9 fish in 3 trips. Very below average for me. I've seen very few crabs and rarely see any shrimp. Talked to local crabbers and they say its their worst season in memory. I've done research and learned that the dispersants used on the BP spill have killed shrimp and crab larvae. Luckily they have shorter life cycles so they should rebound. Are you guys off mobile bay and the panhandle seeing less bait and flounders? I'm at a loss and hope it turns around.


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

I would say yes less fish...... also our crabbers are saying exactly the samething.. I hope it gets better..


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

IMO the big numbers of huge redfish are putting a hurting on our crab population in Pcola.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

We haven't had the wind or the water condition to be able to tell what's out there this yr.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Ok here's a little tidbit, Within the last week the Flounder have moved in more. I went to a spot close to shore and killed the Flounder Thursday. last week it was barren. The reason I am guessing was the warm winter we had. the Flounder move was a little later than usual. There was bait on the barges all year, never saw that happen usually bait is gone by X-mas on the Barges. As for the dispersants they never reached this area my son did a little research on the stuff and says it biodegrades quite fast. Do I know anything I just stated for fact, Hell no. Only about the Flounder.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Ron that's the problem the fish are on the wrecks. The big numbers of fish that stayed in the Gulf and didn't come inshore has us giggers strugling to find any numbers this year. It's not the first time I've seen the flounder stay in the Gulf. So I'm not worried about it. Turtle I have seen a ton of crabs this year.


----------



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

Sealark, you got to be kidding me? Not starting a fight, but I never got a dime nor wanted any from BP. A friend of mines brother was one of the 11 that was killed. So enough of your crap. Not talking about wrecks dummy. By the way, look up dispersant studies on larvae. Never said the spill caused less flounder, but there is definitely less shrimp and crabs along the LA marsh.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm seeing less crabs and most of what I do see are small. I don't think dispersant has anything to do with it though. Flounder numbers seem better than last June and they are running a little bigger.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Didn't mean to offend you I was referring to the fish. I guess bringing up BP just bugs me because they have payed for there mistakes quite well. At least in my case they have. I would hope in your friends case also.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

TurtleLA said:


> Sealark, you got to be kidding me? Not starting a fight, but I never got a dime nor wanted any from BP. A friend of mines brother was one of the 11 that was killed. So enough of your crap. Not talking about wrecks dummy. By the way, look up dispersant studies on larvae. Never said the spill caused less flounder, but there is definitely less shrimp and crabs along the LA marsh.


Have not been here permanent but a short time however have been coming here since the early 70's. And I know this is gonna get me roasted and toasted because Sealark is a local legend but... you are very sarcastic and offer very little advice for someone with the knowledge you have. It's acually very sad that you are this way. I wish you would offer up a little bit of what you know which is a lot more than a great percentage of people on here know rather than your sarcastic remarks. Sealark I really appreciate what you have done and the sacrifices you have made for this country but I wish you would offer up your experiencies rather than your sarcastic posts. I know I would benefit from it as would many others. Just saying.... this will most likely be my last post before I am tarred and feathered. I hope you will think about this post before you respond. I myself have been caught up in the less than intelligent questions on here and have been quick to respond in a sarcastic way myself but I'm working on it. I wish you and others on here would do the same. We could all benifit from your knowledge as well as the others with similar experiences.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I have offered my opinions on the spill go back and read them before criticizing me. I will remove my previous post and make no more comments.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

A generalization Sir not this particular post. Sorry about the confusion. It may just be a perception on my part considering your expanded knowledge of the Gulf as well as other things. I just read all your posts and formed my own opinion. I look here for intelligent information and I believe from what I know about you through investigation that you have it. Again I have a bit a sarcastic sense of humor myself. My wife calls it coming across as an AH. Not trying to offend anyone. Just an opinion on my part. I just wish people with expanded knowledge as you and others on here have that you would consider questions as that. Questions. Then realize that not all of us have your or others knowledge and if it sounds stupid to you it is not to us the less informed. Again just my thoughts.


----------



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

Sealark, didn't know you served our country. Apologize for calling you a dummy. Thank you for your service. Again my apologies.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

No offense taken I've had worse, It sorta make me feel loved... I reposted my insulting deleted post and toned it down with information.:thumbup:


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

sealark said:


> Ok here's a little tidbit, Within the last week the Flounder have moved in more. I went to a spot close to shore and killed the Flounder Thursday. last week it was barren. The reason I am guessing was the warm winter we had. the Flounder move was a little later than usual. There was bait on the barges all year, never saw that happen usually bait is gone by X-mas on the Barges. As for the dispersants they never reached this area my son did a little research on the stuff and says it biodegrades quite fast. Do I know anything I just stated for fact, Hell no. Only about the Flounder.


You say the dispersants never reached our area well that's false. I witnessed them spraying oil patties right outside the pass. You could scoop it up unti they sprayed it and aferwerds it turned to slime where where you couldn't clean it up.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

flounderslayerman said:


> You say the dispersants never reached our area well that's false. I witnessed them spraying oil patties right outside the pass. You could scoop it up unti they sprayed it and aferwerds it turned to slime where where you couldn't clean it up.


See that's why I added the last statement to my post. Never heard what you stated. But maybe they biodegrade before harming the enviroment. I don't know about the crabs or shrimp. Maybe they are delayed a month or so like the Flounder. Time will tell .


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I think if we were going to see any bad affects we would've already seen them. So I think we're are all good.


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

I just hope they didn't sneak any Corexit Dispersants in like the Exxon Valdez spill if so were all going to die soon ask the people from the area the Exxon Valdez spill was, O yeah there all dead from eating the fish after wards.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

GIggaMon said:


> I just hope they didn't sneak any Corexit Dispersants in like the Exxon Valdez spill if so were all going to die soon ask the people from the area the Exxon Valdez spill was, O yeah there all dead from eating the fish after wards.


That's the main one they used.. and i personally have seen stuff dumped out of planes real close in the beginning. I've been cleaning it up from the get go and still do kinda


----------

